# NC midwifery



## LilithWR0719 (Feb 16, 2017)

So, I'm new to this website. I am not sure where to post this, so I will be posting this in two different places.
I  currently live in Asheville Nc, and I'm trying to become a midwife. Buttt. As some of you may know, the laws are pretty strict here. You have to go through college to become a nurse first. Which is kind of ridiculous to me. As women, we know our bodies, well most of us do. I've had my kids and I'm done with having them. I had terrible experience as Mission with giving birth and I wanted to give women the option of a more natural setting, so when I started doing my research in NC on becoming a Midwife, I was disappointed. 

I saw some very old posts about this subject, back from 2012 here. I know there's an underground midwifery program here. But, for reasons I shall not say (just in case) I'm not sure if this is the best option for me. =\ If anyone could message me with more information, that'd be great. Or of online schools and such. I was looking at the National College of Midwifery, they're online and offer the nursing certification. 

Thank you for listening/reading!


----------

